# Interesting 66AH Sinopoly Cell



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

All,

As many of you know, I have a lot of dealings with Sinopoly.

From a recent discussion on another thread, it was mentioned that the 60AH(B) (green) cell has been discontinued.

I got in touch with my contact and can confirm the cell will no longer be available. They have however, released a new 66AH cell with slightly different to normal dimensions.

269*110*42.5mm



















I guess the idea behind them is that they are shallow enough to mount under the floor?

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## favguy (May 2, 2008)

Hmm, That's an interesting size, buddied up to give 132Ah with that profile looks very useable. I've thought for a while we could do with something in between 100Ah & 160Ah since Calb stopped the 130's.

Are they the same cost as the others?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

favguy said:


> Hmm, That's an interesting size, buddied up to give 132Ah with that profile looks very useable. I've thought for a while we could do with something in between 100Ah & 160Ah since Calb stopped the 130's.
> 
> Are they the same cost as the others?


Exactly my thoughts!

Dont want this to look like a sales pitch outside the marketplace but same price. Usually works out about £1/AH delivered in the UK.

We are about to stick a huge order in for 100 and 200ah cells. Cant work out if there is a market for these or not!


----------



## lnpurnell (Sep 27, 2012)

skooler said:


> Exactly my thoughts!
> 
> Dont want this to look like a sales pitch outside the marketplace but same price. Usually works out about £1/AH delivered in the UK.
> 
> We are about to stick a huge order in for 100 and 200ah cells. Cant work out if there is a market for these or not!


Those new dimensions look very interesting 

Will have to speak to some colleagues to see if we can get a few for testing.

The height reduction is a real plus !

Leigh


----------



## pvatanasov (Jul 17, 2013)

Does anyone have any idea how much is the real capacity of the batteries 66Ach?


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

pvatanasov said:


> Does anyone have any idea how much is the real capacity of the batteries 66Ach?


I'll be getting some in for testing. 

I have found that other cells come in at 10-25% above rated capacity. A recent batch of 150 100AH cells all came in at over 125AH.

I cant say that these will all be 25% over but I'll post results once they arrive.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## pvatanasov (Jul 17, 2013)

skooler said:


> I have found that other cells come in at 10-25% above rated capacity. A recent batch of 150 100AH cells all came in at over 125AH.


That's what I've heard, so I wonder if anyone knows what is the real capacity. When you expect to arrive your batteries? I also ordered them and expecting them to the middle of December.
Greetings!


----------



## skooler (Mar 26, 2011)

pvatanasov said:


> That's what I've heard, so I wonder if anyone knows what is the real capacity. When you expect to arrive your batteries? I also ordered them and expecting them to the middle of December.
> Greetings!


I doubt anyone knows as they are relatively new.

Mine are part of a much larger order, I have 100 of these coming to see what use they may or may not have. Hopefully they'll arrive this side of Christmas but it is unlikely with UK customs being involved!

Out of interest, what are you intending to use them for?


----------



## pvatanasov (Jul 17, 2013)

I intend to use them for electric car.


----------

